# Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???



## Patzak (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,

Mitte Nächster Woche geht es für mich wieder hoch zur Küste.
Da ich noch nie im Oktober in Neustadt Pelzerhaken geangelt habe, bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig wo wann und auf was ich angeln soll.

Wer kann mir helfen!#h

Das ist Vorhanden:
Kleines Schlauchboot mit 5 PS Echolot mit GPS 
Belly Boat
Alles zum Brandungsfischen
Alles zum Küsten Fliegenfischen
Alles zum Watangeln

Eigentlich habe ich alles um auf alles zufischen, nur ich weiß nicht was gut im Oktober so läuft.#c

Wer evtl. GPS Daten hat wo dieses Jahr gute plätze waren, bin ich sehr Dankbar über jede Info:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*

Da kann ich Dir nur raten kauf Dir das Buch "Der Brandungsangelführer; Ostholstein"
von der Rapsbande inkl. GPS-Daten

Ansonsten:
Pelzerhaken Strand bzw. Seebrücke: Brandung
...um die Untiefentonne Pelzerhaken: Kleinboot

Gruß Chris


----------



## macmarco (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*

Hi,

ich bin der Meinung in Neustadt ist nicht wirklich viel zu holen..

wenn solltest du schon die küste höher fahren... am 06.10.07  mit dem Belly Boat auf Tour und habe deutlich bessere fangergebnisse erzielt.. Sage ja in Neustadt/ Pelzerhaken habe ich keine guten erfahrungen gesammelt..

Also als Tipp: Versuche es höher als Neustädter Bucht |wavey:

Gruß Marco


----------



## vazzquezz (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin der Meinung in Neustadt ist nicht wirklich viel zu holen..
> 
> ...



Für´s erste Posting ... ´ne Gute Ansage!

Na, dann lass mal ´n fundierten Tip hören ... :g

V.


----------



## macmarco (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*

Also es war zwar mein erstes Posting, heißt aber nicht, das ich keinerlei Erfahrungen habe...

Mein Tipp wäre definitiv Dahme... #6

Ob Brandung, Belly Boat oder Fliegenfischen- man kann gute Ergebnisse erzielen...


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*



macmarco schrieb:


> Also es war zwar mein erstes Posting, heißt aber nicht, das ich keinerlei Erfahrungen habe...
> 
> Mein Tipp wäre definitiv Dahme... #6
> 
> Ob Brandung, Belly Boat oder Fliegenfischen- man kann gute Ergebnisse erzielen...


 
...aber aus der Frage läßt sich erkennen das es um Pelzerhaken geht und Dahme ist ja nun kein Katzensprung.
Wenns so ist, sollte er vlt. gleich nach Fehmarn weiterfahren, ist auch hübsch zum Angeln :m  :q

Gruß Chris


----------



## Yupii (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*

`n kleines Danke für die GPS-Daten hätte schon gereicht|krach:


----------



## Patzak (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*

Sorry habe dir eigentlich geantwortet aber NOCHMAL DANKE#h


----------



## Patzak (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*

Da ich ab heute wieder in Neustadt für ca. 14 Tage Urlaub mache und morgen mein Boot Fit mache und nur noch abwarte das der Wind sich etwas beruhigt.
Werde versuchen jeden geangelten Tag einzustellen um euch auf dem laufenden zu halten.#h


----------



## hornhechteutin (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wo in Neustadt Pelzerhaken angeln???*

Moin Moin ,
werde die nächsten Wochen auch mal mein Glück an der Untiefentonnen versuchen . Vielleicht sieht man sich da ja mal . Kannst mich nicht übersehen mit Leihboot und AB Capi |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------

